# 19" wheels - updated



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

*Which do you think.. 19" wheel upgrade.*​
19" RS64066.67%19" Nouvolari1220.00%19" Audi A4813.33%


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thinking of changing wheels, which of these 19" (sorry) dodgy photoshops do you think?









Gone from This....









to this



















They look great IMO and a 5-10% change in ride , hardly noticeable.
Thanks for the opinions, guess who started me off! :roll:


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

oMG 19" RS6 LOOKS SUPER on your car man!


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

I've voted for the RS6's as i love the look of 5 spoke wheels 8) 8)


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Deffo the RS6s 8)


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

As above Wak, the RS6 wheel will look great on your car. 8)


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi WAK I think the A4's look good.
Its nice to have a change, I think these update/ refresh your car :wink:


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

the wheels you have look better than all of them.. cant you get them in 19"


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I went for the RS6's but tbh I like the look the Alessio's give your car :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

no, allessios are not made any more and never in 19"


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The A4s out of those although I would go aftermarket myself (did I should say ;-) )


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

The 18" Alessios you have already look better than all the options you're considering.


----------



## Need4Speed (Jul 31, 2005)

Wak whatever rims you get, you should get them in a black finish, would look brill.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> The 18" Alessios you have already look better than all the options you're considering.


I want the Allessios in 19" but nothing like that out there RS6's are closest.

I have tyres and Wheel refurbishment to get which are not far off a whole new set of wheels hence why I am considering options


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

19" RS6 all the way 8)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

19" RS6 look 8) 
not even a competition with the nuvolari etc


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

or 16' TSW Venoms :roll: :wink:

my vote goes for the RS6's 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I've gone for the A4's  . However out of those i still prefer your current wheels.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

16" TSW 3 spoke, but if you cant get them, get the RS6's.

very clean and very classy against the whiTTe.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Will the budget stretch to a set of 19" sportec monos?

Otherwise Id stick with the allessios


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

why not go for the 19'' rs4 wheels, they are still the best suited wheel to the car according to the poll i did not so long back


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Dont like Mono's , dont like RS4 as much as I like the Nouvolaris and 5 spoke simplicity is winning I think!


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

well if you go for the rs6's your car will become ordinary.. were as now it just stands out in the crowds


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

I prefer the A4s from the pics, although the RS6 are nice, they're just not as 'loud' and dont stand out as much.. I take it you dont like the BBS type rims?

Are you gonna be selling you Allesios when you get your new ones then? :twisted:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

The Nouvolari's look great buy boy are they easily kurbed, there is absolutly no rim protection (as I found out...  ) :roll:

Still think the RSTT's are hard to beat


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I voted for the A4's Wak but I like the wheels you have on now best


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/OSIR/TT_ ... _HOME.html

Wak i think these wheels really do it for the TT.

projektzwos P2 19" these are on risu's car.

they look beautiful!


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

scroll down, silver TT.

love 5 spokes. these look nicer than rs6 in my opinion!

good luck with whatever u decide.

http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/OSIR/TT_ ... _HOME.html


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Voted for the RS6's but i prefer the ones you already have :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Given you had the 18in Nuvolaris and went off them, from the 3 it'd need to be the RS6s.

I can pop by if you want to see what Oettinger 19s look like on whiTTe for a trial ?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

if you HAD to get new wheels then the RS4 would look great but personnaly the car has character with the wheels you have already so get them refirb'd and keep them. The set up/ride is already good so why break whats not broken.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He's just seen my new RS6 19s and is extremely jealous now !

J :twisted:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> if you HAD to get new wheels then the RS4 would look great but personnaly the car has character with the wheels you have already so get them refirb'd and keep them. The set up/ride is already good so why break whats not broken.


Well I've seen TTotals RS6's and they look awesome! 



R6B TT said:


> Given you had the 18in Nuvolaris and went off them, from the 3 it'd need to be the RS6s.
> 
> I can pop by if you want to see what Oettinger 19s look like on whiTTe for a trial ?


Cheers Rob, but the Oetts are a bit fussy and go over the price range justifying me getting a wheel upgrade for the price of new tyres.

I think the RS6's have won on being nice and simple and look closest to my 18"s.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one Wak 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Whilst I really like the RS6's your car is unique and they would look more ordinary on it than on John's (TTotal).

Maybe the new style RS4's as they are more exclusive (ATM).

I have not voted, but if you had given an option of staying with your current wheels I would have voted that way.

Just my 2p


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I vote you change your wheels Richard ! :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

mis typed

I meant to say the RS6

:?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I vote you change your wheels Richard ! :lol:


If I had had the cash available I would have had your RS6's.  Would have made Waks RS6's look even more common...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I did offer terms mate 

Never mind, soon everyone will have RS6 wheels so the old school 15 inch 6 spoke will be sought after 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Must admit, I'd stick with the ones you have.

They're likely to be better quality and I've only ever seen them on one other car.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Gone from This....









to this



















They look great IMO and a 5-10% change in ride , hardly noticeable.
Thanks for the opinions, guess who started me off! :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

They look really great Wak...But im still preffering your old ones. But then i guess you have got used to them now. Time is now here for a change.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

looks great 8)

your side lights are off  :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> They look really great Wak...But im still preffering your old ones. But then i guess you have got used to them now. Time is now here for a change.


I know exactly what you mean, but sometimes you have to compromise...

if any one ever makes the allessio design in a 19" I'll be after them!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wak said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > They look really great Wak...But im still preffering your old ones. But then i guess you have got used to them now. Time is now here for a change.
> ...


I think what i like about them the most is that. I think yours is the only car ive seen them on.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Nice...

P.s How many years?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

wheels look hot!, i knew you had them coiming when i saw you.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

looking v nice Wak


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

look good Wak 

Why has TTOTAL got a big banmner above your hedge :wink:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

you have nice wheels

19" on a TT is over wheeled imo


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I think maybe a set of standard rstt 9 spokes in 19s would look good, one of the best wheels for the TT mes thinks..

How much do you want for your old wheels..


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

DXN said:


> look good Wak
> 
> Why has TTOTAL got a big banmner above your hedge :wink:


Thats my petrol station next door :wink:

Nice choice Wak ! Nice choice, they look stunnin 8)

New ones for Farha now too ?

Happy Anniversary matey :-*


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

qstix said:


> I think maybe a set of standard rstt 9 spokes in 19s would look good, one of the best wheels for the TT mes thinks..


I think polished Comps in 18" would be the perfect TT wheel but Wak those RS6s look lovely.


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

great wheels - is that a TTotal garage in the backdrop?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont you have a kwaTTro garage of your own then ???


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Looking good there Wak, nice choice. Out of interest what are going to do with your other ones?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

CraigKORE said:


> Looking good there Wak, nice choice. Out of interest what are going to do with your other ones?


I'm being greedy for the moment.... they will go into storage for a while.


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

The RS6's look stunning on your car Wak 8) 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Hey, nice move Wak, always thought a lot of the RS6s and they suit your car very nicely indeed!

Look forward to seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

dont anyone one have any original ideas?? everyone seems to copy someone else.. loads of wheels out there to choose from 

oh well another original car bites the dust


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

chipsterTT said:


> dont anyone one have any original ideas?? everyone seems to copy someone else.. loads of wheels out there to choose from
> 
> oh well another original car bites the dust


Original... I have ideas all the time, but find me a 19" 5 spoke that looks as good as an allessio! or as clean as an RS6!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

If it looks good, why not? No need to be negative.

Anyway, you try running a "unique" wheel, such as an Allessio which is no longer made, or an Oettinger 2-piece for example, and it becomes more than just about being unique! Refurb is an expensive business, parking a nightmare (WATCH THOSE KERBS!) and minor panic attacks ensue when you have to hand your car over at garages for tire changes


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

TBH i dont think the either of those wheels are that great a design.. and you talk like kerbing wheels.. is a must.. i dont know why people have big wheels if they cant be careful?? it aint exactly hard is it to stay away from kerbs??

are the rs6's replicas??

what about these wak??

http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_garage/ ... oYear=2002

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/DisplayW ... geNumber=8


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Yes they are Replicas... hence around Â£80 each!

2nd link wont work, the first is an option, but I had very similar to them on an Old Audi 90, prefer a spoke that goes all the way to the edge as it give the illusion of a bigger wheel

and dont like recessed hubs unless they have a covering cap.









I'm very fussy over detail....


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wak said:


> I'm very fussy over detail....


Really? We'd never have noticed m8! :wink: 

Dave 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

chipsterTT said:


> TBH i dont think the either of those wheels are that great a design.. and you talk like kerbing wheels.. is a must.. i dont know why people have big wheels if they cant be careful?? it aint exactly hard is it to stay away from kerbs??


Everyone makes mistakes :? Sorry for not being perfect :roll:

Anyway, Wak, you enjoy them mate! Bet they look even better in the flesh and when rolling too 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I think those RS6s looking very nice indeed, what looks good looks good, whether its been done before or not. Itsthe overall package that counts anyway and thats a nice package (ooer missus)


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

JayGemson said:


> chipsterTT said:
> 
> 
> > TBH i dont think the either of those wheels are that great a design.. and you talk like kerbing wheels.. is a must.. i dont know why people have big wheels if they cant be careful?? it aint exactly hard is it to stay away from kerbs??
> ...


it seems like they do jay.. you could call it a mistake, i'd call it not being able to drive lol but if you want your TT to try and dry hump a kerb?? thats your business haha

wak how come your getting the reps Â£80 each?? thats to good to be true.. suppose you get what you pay for at the end of the day  saying that, you could kerb them all you want at that price

oh btw those rims i showed you were stainless steel


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

chipsterTT said:


> dont anyone one have any original ideas?? everyone seems to copy someone else.. loads of wheels out there to choose from
> 
> oh well another original car bites the dust


Well matey, just check out the reason of this thread, the poll asked our opinions and

66 percent said RS6

And "bites the dust" ?

You clearly dont know the car do you ? 
:roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Doesn't really matter does it? I think it's what floats your boat that counts. I like my Kahns but I know the vast majority on here think they look too 'heavy' for the TT, but they are the wheels I prefer on my TTR over the normal RS6's; OEM 9 spokes; BBS et al.

It's all a matter of taste, and as I haven't got any then these will do just fine for me :roll:

Graham


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Doesn't really matter does it? I think it's what floats your boat that counts. I like my Kahns but I know the vast majority on here think they look too 'heavy' for the TT, but they are the wheels I prefer on my TTR over the normal RS6's; OEM 9 spokes; BBS et al.
> 
> It's all a matter of taste, and as I haven't got any then these will do just fine for me :roll:
> 
> Graham


yeah but he never gave people the option to say if they thought the wheels he had already where the better ones


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

thats cos I know my 18"s are great, I wanted opinions on the best 19"s :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sod the wheels, I want to know where can you get this TTotal petrol ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

said it lots of times. RS6s are the ones.


----------



## chipsterTT (Mar 26, 2006)

thought you didnt like the dish type centers??


----------

